# HP Z400 Workstation MAinboard in "normales" ATX Gehäsue?



## nilo1007 (12. Mai 2016)

*HP Z400 Workstation MAinboard in "normales" ATX Gehäsue?*

Hey Leute.
Da Google mir keine vernünftige Antwort gibt, versuche ich jetzt hier mein Glück .
Ich habe eine "alte" HP Z400 Workstation ein wenig upgegraded und ein neues Netzteil und eine R9 390 eingebaut. Läuft auch alles super. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Gehäuse keinen richtigen Airflow hat, da nur ein 92x92x25 mm Lüfter an der Rückseite verbaut ist und eigentlich kein wirklicher Platz für einen Lüfter an der Front da ist. Nun habe ich mir überlegt, mir ein neues Gehäuse zu besorgen. Jetzt habe ich nur die Sorge, dass das Mainboard der Z400 nicht den ATX Formfaktor hat und somit nicht in ein"normales" ATX Case passt, da es ja mit dem 24 PIN Mainboard Stecker ähnlich war^^. Hat da von euch evtl. schonmal jemand Erfahrung gesamelt und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Das Mainboard ist ein Hewlett-Packard 0B4Ch mit dem X58 Chipsatz....falls das weiterhilft.

Hoffe auf gute Antworten


----------



## Quat (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: HP Z400 Workstation MAinboard in "normales" ATX Gehäsue?*

Schau doch erstmal hier, wo sich das Board einordnen läßt.
Danach ist die Gehäusewahl nicht mehr schwer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: HP Z400 Workstation MAinboard in "normales" ATX Gehäsue?*

Hier findest Du alles, sieht ganz eindeutig nach einem ATX-Format aus
*HP's Z4 Workstation - HP's Z4 Workstation Runs The Tom's Hardware Gauntlet*

Darum würde ich so etwas empfehlen:

1. günstiger mit 120mm Lüfter hinten: PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Netzteil Formfaktor: ATX, Lüftergröße vorne: 140mm, Lüftergröße hinten: 120mm, Lüftergröße oben: 140mm, Besonderheiten: schallgedämmt/Staubfilter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2. Teurer mit 140mm Lüfter hinten PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Netzteil Formfaktor: ATX, Lüftergröße vorne: 140mm, Lüftergröße hinten: 140mm, Lüftergröße oben: 140mm, Besonderheiten: schallgedämmt/Staubfilter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

